# Second Mind (a poem)



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 30, 2008)

I was just perusing my finder on my notebook and found this poem that I wrote last fall. I don't have a lot of poetry, so I figured I'd share some of what I have. So, here it is, critique if you want, I certainly don't mind. 

Second Mind:
Last night, 
Quite a night, 
I saw the light, 
Spoke to her second mind.
In her second mind, 
What did I find?
Love so pure its blind. 
Love so strong it binds. 
Secrets so secret, 
Theyre one of a kind. 
Knowledge attained, 
Shes one of a kind. 
Im more in love than before, 
Im more sure than ever before
All because, 
I spoke to her second mind.


----------

